# Ab belts



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

What are your views on ab belts do they really have a toning effect are they acctually worth using?


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

What the hell is an ab belt???


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

dru0111 said:


> What the hell is an ab belt???


Electric pulses spose to help tone your muscles. Might help at a low bf but i havnt heard the best things about them.


----------



## s.g (Jan 16, 2008)

waste of money, only good if you can see your abs in the first place and by then you won't need one


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

rubbish


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

fugetaboutit


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

well i know u can use ab belts on your biceps etc..if there is already little muscle there would and ab belt help show it off more :S

I watched this program last night like a really fat women 26 stone and a guy who weigh 8 st 7LB or so his diet was a scrambled egg sandwich everyday and 4 glasses of pure orange juice  anyway they had 20 welsh women with huge asses.. and they made them stand on like a electronic surfboard to tone their butts....after a few weeks they had indeed lost on average of 2 inches of fat on their butts.. Maybe the when something automatically stimulates your muscles etc maybe it can work?

i think electric pulse would stress your muscle and cause them to break i dont think you would get far with these belts alone but maybe some where?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

offo said:


> well i know u can use ab belts on your biceps etc..if there is already little muscle there would and ab belt help show it off more :S
> 
> I watched this program last night like a really fat women 26 stone and a guy who weigh 8 st 7LB or so his diet was a scrambled egg sandwich everyday and 4 glasses of pure orange juice  anyway they had 20 welsh women with huge asses.. and they made them stand on like a electronic surfboard to tone their butts....after a few weeks they had indeed lost on average of 2 inches of fat on their butts.. Maybe the when something automatically stimulates your muscles etc maybe it can work?


Just get yo ass to the gym!!!


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

I am going the gym haha kind of home gym! I just see these crap products on tv... like the obitrek and stuff they do my head in I was just wondering how good they actually can be


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

offo said:


> I am going the gym haha I just see these crap products on tv... like the obitrek and stuff they do my head in I was just wondering how good they actually can be


LA muscle have a fantastic marketing department, are their products actually worth purchasing? *HELLS NO THEY ARENT!*

*
*

*
*Offo, dont you think if they were worthwhile there would be more posts on this board and others going on about the benefits of them and how fantastic they are?


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

true true I was just wondering why they are still around if no one uses them. I wouldnt use 1,. how come you aint at work then mate?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

offo said:


> true true I was just wondering why they are still around if no one uses them. I wouldnt use 1,. how come you aint at work then mate?


Because agencies suck  The last 2 jobs I have had, they laid off all the temps. Most recently on monday, the agency I was with placed someone there in the morning which was meant to be for full time hours and she was gone by the afternoon.

I personally believe it is because the town is so small, when I lived in northants I was never out of work for so long, I am still plugging away, handing out CVs and filling application forms in though. And still working at the nightclub too.


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

my biceps grew to over 18" with these


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

diaita said:


> my biceps grew to over 18" with these


just kidding,if you get the body tech one they are supposed to be good for recovery


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Aside from medical units (that you cant get) theres no real value to these units. i used to have a old school one that you conected useing the patches all over your body like some sort of experment lol.

Its very strange feeling, there is some toneing effect but its minimal and it took HOURS of quite painfull sesion.

The older ones had much higher settings than you get on the new ones on offer, thus the stimulation was much greater it looks like your having some sort of sesure with the old units (especialy on the legs).

I dont recomend this, Mel Siff dosent recomend it outside of a medical setting.

Just train with weights, or bodyweight its much better.


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

just dont connect to your chopper when pi55ed with the bird for a dare!


----------



## the_illuminati (Feb 5, 2008)

ab belts just make your muscle fibres twitch so they feel and look like they are working. Do not give you abs or lower body fat, complete waste of time!


----------



## brasco (Mar 3, 2007)

the only thing i have found em usefull for is dirty sanchez style stunts when im ****ed! i.e strapping it to you face and putting it on full lol! my one mate put it on his balls!!!

the funniest was another lad strapped it to his bicep and when it sent the pulse he smacked himels in the face lol!

any way to the OP my missus has been using one for ages and she is as fat as ever so no i would save my money and do crunches/leg raises etc...


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

the best way to get abs is to lose body fat though right_


----------

